# what to charge for animal model?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a local photographer that would like to use one of my mini horses to take little cowgirl/cowboy pictures of kids with. I guess it would be best to charge her by the day. I would be there to handle him of course. I don't have a clue what to charge and not much luck searching the internet. Any ideas?
Cara


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think I would consider asking her what she wants to pay for the day. This will give you a starting point for negotiation, or whether it is worth it to you.

I have found again and again, sometimes being upfront with the buyer about price and budget concerns often cut to the chase quickly. My point is not to offend the buyer, or cut your profits short, but to find out if you two are even in the same ballpark.

For instance, I once spent an entire day quoting 1500 beach towels with a 6 color imprint. If you are in the screen printing business, you know how hard it is to find the best quality, best size, best weight, best imprint, etc. It is a TON of work!!!! 

I worked up an absolute steal for the buyer on a first quality oversized heavy weight towel that I found on deep discount from a distressed seller. I also found a local screen printing that could print all 6 colors correctly in full sized format.

The buyer needed them in 6 days, which for an order like that, is really, really hard to pull off without the art started, and 2 days of shipping.

I quoted her an unbelievable price at that time. A towel like that should have been quoted at $25 to $30 or so, plus art and rush charges. My price was $11 delivered.

Her reply? "I have less than $3.25 each budgeted for those!!! YOU ARE TRYING TO RIP ME OFF!!!!!! YOU HAVE WASTED MY TIME!!!!! DON'T YOU KNOW THAT THESE HIGH SCHOOL KIDS WERE PROMISED A BEACH TOWEL???!!!!" 

She was such an uneducated buyer with extremely out of touch expectations...I couldn't have even gotten her a throw-away promo quality golf towel with a one color imprint for that price at that time!!! 

An entire frustrating day out of my life, gone forever, because I did not ask what her budget was.

Clove


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I would also make sure _she_ has some liability insurance. 
If little Susie happens to fall off and break her arm, you don't want that to come back on you.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for help! I haven't yet written her back. I do think I would only let the kids stand next to him and not be mounted until I have insurance. Once upon a time I checked into insurance for pony parties and it wasn't bad. I'm going to contact other photographers and see if they might be interested too.
Do you remember seeing old pictures of kids on ponies like from the 30's and 40's? My Dad had some pictures of him from a photographer that came around and posed them on a flashy little pony. I bet he didn't have insurance-how times have changed.

Clove-thanks for sharing the experience-it's certainly better to find out expectations beforehand isn't it! I can't imagine anyone thinking they were going to get a decent towel for $3.25!


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

As in any service business, most buyers don't want to pay what it's worth. But that is capitalism I guess.

I'd figure what your time is worth to begin with. If it is 8 hours then pay yourself a decent wage. Transport to location? Got to make a bit on that. Feed and supplies to keep the models happy. How bout insurance in case one of the models bites someone or steps on someone. That is an expense you need to cover.

I guess I'd ask the photographer how much per seat are you selling them for. Then you'd know if there was any money left over for you.

And like Clovis says, always start out with this question. "What do you have budgeted for this project"


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

> And like Clovis says, always start out with this question. "What do you have budgeted for this project"


This is a very valid suggestion and cuts the time wasting down to "0" if you can't get a decent rate, also avoids wasting the energy/worry on needless planning, scheduling and rearranging your personal schedule for a potential appointment day...


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I would figure it at what you need per hour. You will be spending your time and furnishing the prop, plus the hauling of the animal. What ever you are willing to work for by the hour or day is the right number. If you are willing to work for $10.00 an hour then that would be the quote. Ask her if she has insurance to cover any accidents.
P.J.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Copperhead46 is right about figuring your time, gas, mileage, etc. You really need to have that price estimate in you head.

At the same time, I would still ask what the photographer has in mind for a budget, and make her say what she is willing to pay *first*.

If you jump out and say "I will do it for $12 an hour plus $10 for mileage, or $90 for an eight hour day", you just locked in what you will be paid.

While this sounds like a low budget photo shoot, what would you think if you locked in for $90, but she had budgeted $900 for the day?

Again, make her go first. Since this is her deal, there is a 99% chance that she already knows what she wants to pay. If she insists on a quote, tell her "I am open, and excited about this opportunity." If she pushes so hard that she won't use you, by all means quote it high, and tell her you are "open to working something out" or "I don't want to kill this opportunity, so tell me where I need to be."

Clove


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you all for the advice. I had hoped to post more but maybe she has changed her mind as she hasn't gotten back to me.
Just gives me more info on what to do next. I am going to send out some feelers to other area photographers and see if any are interested. There's so many that do the little bunny and easter chick photos with the kids that I'm sure posing with a cute little mini horse would be a novelty and draw for them.
I do need to check into insurance though as I would think it would more than likely be my responsibility.


----------

